# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  What music does Ron Paul like?

## Tim Calhoun

At his NH primary speech there was Tom Petty's "Won't Back Down" playing in the background.

This led me to believe, what does Ron Paul listen to? I think he's a country kind of guy... Johnny Cash and such. Does anyone know precisely what music he likes?

----------


## nobody's_hero

I don't know, but my mother made mention of the fact that Tom Petty issued a cease and desist order to Michele Bachmann for playing his tunes at her campaign events. My mother wonders if Tom Petty might be a supporter of Ron Paul if he allowed the r3volution to use his song.

----------


## CaptainAmerica



----------


## Ron Veto Pauleone

Hardcore Gangsta Rap obviously

----------


## Son of Detroit

Can definitely see Ron raging to this song.

----------


## Tiger35

I kinda like this one but not sure if it works.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta



----------


## eok321

Daft Punk

----------


## growburn13



----------


## dannno

If anybody finds out if Tom Petty is a supporter I sure would like to know.. I was street canvassing in 2007 for Ron Paul and I'm about 99% sure I talked to him, but I didn't realize who it was until a few minutes later.

He seemed pretty fed up with the whole system and didn't seem to believe what I was saying about Ron Paul was true.

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> 


This.

----------


## yesman

I think he's a black metal guy, you know, Burzum, Darkthrone, Emporer, Mayhem, stuff along those lines

----------


## ds21089

> 




Word

----------


## growburn13

Speaking of Tom Petty, he is actually headlining Jazzfest this April. If I run into him here, I'll have to ask him what he thinks about Ron Paul.

----------


## Cody1

> I think he's a black metal guy, you know, Burzum, Darkthrone, Emporer, Mayhem, stuff along those lines


He's definitely a Mayhem kind of guy.

----------


## Captain Shays

Ron Paul is a Dead Head. That's why we should start Dead Heads for Ron Paul

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

Dethklok.

Or Captain Beefheart I'm guessing.

----------


## vechorik

Since Ron Paul is such a deep thinker and great writer -- I'll vote that he likes  -- silence (for more concentration).

----------


## Condor Bastadon

Well Ron has said before that if he didn't take the doctor or politics paths, he'd have liked to be a singer. Which leads me to believe that he may actually be a decent singer. I could imagine him doing some crooning and liking Sinatra.

----------


## trey4sports

ja rule, of course.



its muuuurrrrrddddda

----------


## notsure



----------


## notsure



----------


## Back In Black

I hope he likes Aaron Lewis, cuz Aaron Lewis likes him.

----------


## notsure



----------


## The Goat

You know he likes this one!

DJ Khaled "All I Do Is Win"

----------


## undergroundrr

Hate to break this to you guys -

"Every weekend, Lizardo joined Paul on the campaign trail across the Texas plains, where Paul liked to listen to elevator music or financial news as he drove his pickup truck to the next stop."

from http://www.concordmonitor.com/articl...n-for-congress

I myself have a penchant for convoluted progressive rock and post-war experimental music.  Guess I'll just have hold my nose and vote for the Ferrante and Teicher fiend.

Funny, Jon Huntsman is closest to my musical tastes.  Maybe Ron will make him head of the NEA a couple weeks before it's dissolved.

----------


## Christopholes11

I'd like to imagine Ron Paul head-banging to some Tool, A Perfect Circle, and Marilyn Manson like myself.  But that's probably not the case   I imagine he's to busy reading his economic textbooks.

----------


## G-Wohl

He may have a soft spot for Rush (no, not _that_ Rush, this Rush).

----------


## wowrevolution

Greatest Song of all Time:

----------


## KingNothing

> At his NH primary speech there was Tom Petty's "Won't Back Down" playing in the background.
> 
> This led me to believe, what does Ron Paul listen to? I think he's a country kind of guy... Johnny Cash and such. Does anyone know precisely what music he likes?


Sabbath, Slayer, Metallica, NIN, etc

----------


## V3n

He mentioned he likes the movie "The Sound of Music"'; maybe he's into musicals?

----------


## Revolution9

Morons. Rap, hard core metal?? WTF?? The question was what music the doc liked..not what you jerk off to. He is an intellectual and most of that $#@! is bloody assed annoying to the max for someone with a brain working. He probably listens to Baroque and Classical like some of you ought to with the piss poor showing of cultural taste on this thread. Especially the rap bull$#@!. Jeesh when are these clowns with the huge egos gonna learn to play three chords?

Rev9

----------


## rideurlightning

> He may have a soft spot for Rush (no, not _that_ Rush, this Rush).






Nah this one.

----------


## axlr

> Morons. Rap, hard core metal?? WTF?? The question was what music the doc liked..not what you jerk off to. 
> Rev9


+Rep, I lol'd

Even though I'm positive everyone was being facetious.

----------


## rideurlightning

> ja rule, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> its muuuurrrrrddddda


Hahahahaha classic.

----------


## Son of Detroit

> Morons. Rap, hard core metal?? WTF?? The question was what music the doc liked..not what you jerk off to. He is an intellectual and most of that $#@! is bloody assed annoying to the max for someone with a brain working. He probably listens to Baroque and Classical like some of you ought to with the piss poor showing of cultural taste on this thread. Especially the rap bull$#@!. Jeesh when are these clowns with the huge egos gonna learn to play three chords?
> 
> Rev9




Calm down bro.

----------


## InTradePro

Andy Williams - "Born Free" 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvaQKtVQzk4

http://www.dailypaul.com/186289/ron-...song-born-free

----------


## Revolution9

> Calm down bro.


Calm down? That didn't take but a flick of the wrist. Just like most rap music. You think that is an angry rant. I think it is a street corner diss and chuckle.. Rap..what a frikkin' lame ass joke of a psuedo music and petrie dish psy-op loaded with the most gasbagged, overblown ghettobaggin' drooldonkeys with no talent, lack of diction, bad dress sense, piss poor posture and stage moves, a mental landscape that consists of the local 7-11 and their genitalia dolled up with confetti cash dipped in horse$#@! and rolled in bogus bling and a penchant for grabbing attention like a soiled diapered two year old..

Rev9

----------


## BuddyRey

I heard from someone on YouTube that Ron Paul likes Daft Punk.

----------


## palm

> Calm down? That didn't take but a flick of the wrist. Just like most rap music. You think that is an angry rant. I think it is a street corner diss and chuckle.. Rap..what a frikkin' lame ass joke of a psuedo music and petrie dish psy-op loaded with the most gasbagged, overblown ghettobaggin' drooldonkeys with no talent, lack of diction, bad dress sense, piss poor posture and stage moves, a mental landscape that consists of the local 7-11 and their genitalia dolled up with confetti cash dipped in horse$#@! and rolled in bogus bling and a penchant for grabbing attention like a soiled diapered two year old..
> 
> Rev9


Im a rapper watch it, bro.

----------


## UNC08

Or, more obviously:

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Ron Paul is a Dead Head. That's why we should start Dead Heads for Ron Paul


"You can look around about the wide world over
and you'll never find another honest man"

----------


## No Free Beer

I'm sure he wasn't in charge of the song choice.

----------


## Revolution9

> Im a rapper watch it, bro.


I'm a musician..watch it bro. 30 years experience. I can actually play several instruments, have a two octave vocal range and can compose for whole orchestras. I can play rock, rock and roll, jazz, metal, math metal, baroque, bluegrass, flamenco, any ballroom dance style and many ethnic styles like polka, celtic, southern, Texas and Chicago blues. What can you do that you have the nutsack to attempt to warn me for my contempt?

rev9

----------


## enjerth

> Jeesh when are these clowns with the huge egos gonna learn to play three chords?


So, 3 chords is the bar test for music?

Funny, I thought most of the crap out there is played with just 3 chords. Or is that what you're asking? When are they going to graduate to an average level of musical skill?

----------


## PursuePeace



----------


## jcarcinogen

> I don't know, but my mother made mention of the fact that Tom Petty issued a cease and desist order to Michele Bachmann for playing his tunes at her campaign events. My mother wonders if Tom Petty might be a supporter of Ron Paul if he allowed the r3volution to use his song.


My ex-girlfriend's dad knows Tom Petty very well, he is a staunch democrat. Trust me.

----------


## trey4sports

> Hahahahaha classic.



on a serious note, dude just dropped a single off of his new album coming out in feb. (Pain Is Love 2) called Parachute. I thought he was dead.

----------


## donnay

President Paul!!!

----------


## donnay

One more...

----------


## notsure



----------


## UNC08

> Ron *Paul* *is* a *Dead* Head. That's why we should start Dead Heads for Ron Paul


Another clue!

----------


## Carson

The same music we all like.


That is...

music is part of the mating ritual. Every generation has its music that binds people together. The music we listen to during the younger years and early mating  ritual is the music that seems to bind us together for life.

That said I think Ron Paul is about the same age as my father would be. I remember my Dad going for Tennessee Ernie Ford and something called Bluegrass. Then again that could have been because my father grew up in Missouri.




P.S. I found a list for 1953  and one for 1952 that should be somewhere in the ballpark for his generation.





Perry Como anyone?

How Much Is That Doggie In The Window - Patti Page

Satchmo

----------


## Brick-in-the-Wall

> Morons. Rap, hard core metal?? WTF?? The question was what music the doc liked..not what you jerk off to. He is an intellectual and most of that $#@! is bloody assed annoying to the max for someone with a brain working. He probably listens to Baroque and Classical like some of you ought to with the piss poor showing of cultural taste on this thread. Especially the rap bull$#@!. Jeesh when are these clowns with the huge egos gonna learn to play three chords?
> 
> Rev9


A sense of humor, you should learn to get one.

I'm pretty sure most of us know Paul doesn't listen to death metal but it's funny to joke about. There's no need to get pissy about it. I'm no fan of rap but I'm not going to condemn anybody for listening to it.

----------


## garyallen59

From Lew Rockwell: 


> One musical star of Ron Paul's convention in Minneapolis was, of course, Aimee Allen, who rocked the house at the Ron Paul Nation celebration and the Rally for the Republic. *Most moving was her singing of the heroic Universal Soldier, at Ron's special request.*


http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...ves/22628.html

I've also heard one of his favorite songs is Alice's Restaurant by Arlo Gutrie.

And as another poster pointed out earlier; elevator music.

----------


## PaleoForPaul

Just in case there is someone who hasn't seen these:

----------


## Canderson

He'll be listening to the doc marshalls soon

so lonely at the top
http://youtu.be/UZc-waKRo2Y

great western band

----------


## Son of Detroit

Since everyone else is just posting music videos now... Anyone else a fan of Foster The People?  My favorite band out there right now.  Full of talent.  They've got an indie/electronica/funky vibe.

----------


## Carehn

This is his song you know

----------


## HigherVision

> Morons. Rap, hard core metal?? WTF?? The question was what music the doc liked..not what you jerk off to.


And here I made a whole list of music that I typically jerk off to. Damn it!

----------


## brandon



----------


## PeteinLA

I will forever associate Ron Paul with the song Promontory (last of the Mohicans theme).
I would like to think he would probably like it and it would make a great song to play prior to introducing him on stage. It kind of embodies an eternal struggle theme that would serve as a great analogy I think.  But thats just me. Anyway heres a Ron Paul video with Promontory in the back ground.




Very well done I think.

----------


## Carson

> Just in case there is someone who hasn't seen these:


Thanks for posting the Aimee Allen video. I forgot about it. It's great!

----------


## CJLauderdale4

Disciple - Revolution: Now!

----------


## giovannile07

I don't get why you have to get so worked up Rev9, if you're talking about today's mainstream hip-hop then I would agree with you, but dissing rap entirely is uncalled for, a lot of old school and underground rappers are more poetic with their rap not like the mainstream hip-hop artists.



This song, he uses alliteration throughout his whole song.

I was hoping maybe he listened to some good ol' rockabilly!

----------


## White Bear Lake

While I'd love to think Paul chills out to some blues rock like Hendrix, Muddy Waters, or The Black Keys, something tells me he doesn't.  Oh well, I guess I'll just have to do so for him I guess.

----------


## giovannile07

Maybe some Motown?

----------


## Eric21ND

> Daft Punk


Love it!

----------


## jay_dub

I dunno what he listens to, but this song always gets me where I live. Pretty cool vid, too.

----------


## daemionx

Normally I'm a lurker but I know I saw in an interview somewhere during the '08 cycle that he likes Alice's Restaurant.

----------


## Conza88

> At his NH primary speech there was Tom Petty's "Won't Back Down" playing in the background.
> 
> This led me to believe, what does Ron Paul listen to? I think he's a country kind of guy... Johnny Cash and such. Does anyone know precisely what music he likes?


He has said it before, elevator music.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'm a musician..watch it bro. 30 years experience. I can actually play several instruments, have a two octave vocal range and can compose for whole orchestras. I can play rock, rock and roll, jazz, metal, math metal, baroque, bluegrass, flamenco, any ballroom dance style and many ethnic styles like polka, celtic, southern, Texas and Chicago blues. What can you do that you have the nutsack to attempt to warn me for my contempt?
> 
> rev9


Ditto.  'Cept I play more than a dozen instruments.  We're a dying breed, you and I-especially in this country.  Peace and unity, bro.

----------


## Dr_SCN

It'd be awesome if he listened to Neil Young and Paul Simon... but even these guys might be too new for him lol

----------


## unknown

Great question.

----------


## doctor jones

In 2007 he had a campaign myspace page and under musical interests it had "Folk" listed.


_UPDATE: that myspace page is still being updated apparently and has expanded on the Folk to specifically mention Arlo Guthrie: http://www.myspace.com/ronpaul_

----------


## cdc482



----------


## freedoms-light

This tune makes me think of Ron Paul.

----------


## PursuePeace

freedoms-light,
beautiful. loved it.

----------


## palm

> I'm a musician..watch it bro. 30 years experience. I can actually play several instruments, have a two octave vocal range and can compose for whole orchestras. I can play rock, rock and roll, jazz, metal, math metal, baroque, bluegrass, flamenco, any ballroom dance style and many ethnic styles like polka, celtic, southern, Texas and Chicago blues. What can you do that you have the nutsack to attempt to warn me for my contempt?
> 
> rev9


I'm actually a guitarist, keyboardist and a singer and in case you think I'm bull $#@!ting here is me playing a while ago






I wasn't too good back then, but you cant disrespect someone because they enjoy different music than you.

By the way, you sir are trash.

----------


## Tod

I just happened upon this....(haven't listened to the whole thing)

----------


## ryanmkeisling

> Rap..what a frikkin' lame ass joke of a psuedo music and petrie dish psy-op loaded with the most gasbagged, overblown ghettobaggin' drooldonkeys with no talent, lack of diction, bad dress sense, piss poor posture and stage moves, a mental landscape that consists of the local 7-11 and their genitalia dolled up with confetti cash dipped in horse$#@! and rolled in bogus bling and a penchant for grabbing attention like a soiled diapered two year old..
> 
> Rev9


You say some funny $#@!.  I tend to have very diverse taste in music.  Public Enemy is something I used to let my cooks listen to in the kitchen, Chuck D had a lot to say.

----------


## SonofThunder

Rap died when Andre 3000 retired. Just my honest opinion.

I do appreciate "real" music more than rap, but I'm not a "big tough internet guy" so I'm not going to say that all rap is horrible and only a moron would like rap.

Andre is a storyteller and that takes skill and talent as well. Listening to his songs, I think he'd be a Ron Paul supporter if anyone talked to him about it.

But anyhow, in my head I see Johnny Cash playing on the good Dr's iPod.

PS - I credit Johnny Cash with being the first gangster rapper.

----------


## pappy

> Morons. Rap, hard core metal?? WTF?? The question was what music the doc liked..not what you jerk off to. He is an intellectual and most of that $#@! is bloody assed annoying to the max for someone with a brain working. He probably listens to Baroque and Classical like some of you ought to with the piss poor showing of cultural taste on this thread. Especially the rap bull$#@!. Jeesh when are these clowns with the huge egos gonna learn to play three chords?
> 
> Rev9





> Calm down? That didn't take but a flick of the wrist. Just like most rap music. You think that is an angry rant. I think it is a street corner diss and chuckle.. Rap..what a frikkin' lame ass joke of a psuedo music and petrie dish psy-op loaded with the most gasbagged, overblown ghettobaggin' drooldonkeys with no talent, lack of diction, bad dress sense, piss poor posture and stage moves, a mental landscape that consists of the local 7-11 and their genitalia dolled up with confetti cash dipped in horse$#@! and rolled in bogus bling and a penchant for grabbing attention like a soiled diapered two year old..
> 
> Rev9


Haha! haven't seen you go off on a rant(pardon--diss and chuckle) in quite some time. Warms the cockles of the heart. 

Arrogant and rude (steppin all over the peoples toes)--yet so true

Drooldonkeys!

occasionally bring the drooldonkeys outta the closet. they suit you well!

pappy

Sorry to use you like an old dishrag for my personal pleasure. just cant resist. There will however be no jerking off. I promise!

----------


## PeacePlan



----------


## ryanmkeisling

> no talent, lack of diction, bad dress sense, piss poor posture and stage moves, a mental landscape that consists of the local 7-11 and their genitalia dolled up with confetti cash dipped in horse$#@! and rolled in bogus bling and a penchant for grabbing attention like a soiled diapered two year old..
> 
> Rev9


I am still ROTFLMAO!!!

----------


## king_nothing_

.


<------------


I would very much like it if he liked him.

----------


## pointtech86

Sorry, but Rev9 is correct.  Music today is in a race to the bottom to see how little effort record companies have to put in to get a maximum profit.  It's why Classical music is dying.  It's why people like Kesha, Lady Gaga, and all the party hiphop bands are making millions by being more stupid and 'edgy' than the others.  It's why we as individuals need to raise our standards for entertainment and reject this type of depraved and destructive cultural dead end, before we all become caricatures of the 'characters' we watch and lower our bar of intelligence to that of 'Idiocracy'.

----------


## eduardo89

> I think he's a black metal guy, you know, Burzum, Darkthrone, Emporer, Mayhem, stuff along those lines


Is Burzum's singer still in prison for murder?

----------


## LawnWake

> Morons. Rap, hard core metal?? WTF?? The question was what music the doc liked..not what you jerk off to. He is an intellectual and most of that $#@! is bloody assed annoying to the max for someone with a brain working. He probably listens to Baroque and Classical like some of you ought to with the piss poor showing of cultural taste on this thread. Especially the rap bull$#@!. Jeesh when are these clowns with the huge egos gonna learn to play three chords?
> 
> Rev9


First of all, everyone was kidding.

Though I am pretty sure Ron Paul listens to thrashcore, breakcore harsh noise, musique concrète and raw black metal.




> I'm a musician..watch it bro. 30 years experience. I can actually play several instruments, have a two octave vocal range and can compose for whole orchestras. I can play rock, rock and roll, jazz, metal, math metal, baroque, bluegrass, flamenco, any ballroom dance style and many ethnic styles like polka, celtic, southern, Texas and Chicago blues. What can you do that you have the nutsack to attempt to warn me for my contempt?
> 
> rev9


The fact that "rock, rock & roll, math metal (god) and metal" are all derived from blues (which you also mentioned) aside (hence why it isn't impressive at all).. AND anyone can play a lot of styles, hardly anyone can play them well..

Your ego is really amusing..

Therefore you have one day to program a whole tune as expertly as this. These are all programmed beats, not an acoustic drumset.

Until you do that, your ego is completely unjustified.

Go.

----------


## LawnWake

> Sorry, but Rev9 is correct.  Music today is in a race to the bottom to see how little effort record companies have to put in to get a maximum profit.  It's why Classical music is dying.  It's why people like Kesha, Lady Gaga, and all the party hiphop bands are making millions by being more stupid and 'edgy' than the others.  It's why we as individuals need to raise our standards for entertainment and reject this type of depraved and destructive cultural dead end, before we all become caricatures of the 'characters' we watch and lower our bar of intelligence to that of 'Idiocracy'.


Classical music isn't 'dying', it's taking different shapes, though yeah, the format is starting to lose relevance because the world as a whole is changing. However, a lot of classical music of this day itself is even highly influenced by 'popular music', more and more of it incoroporating samplers the way they're used in electronic music and hip-hop. A lot of people complain about hip-hop requiring no talent, or electronic dance music for that matter. But funnily enough, these types of music are based on innovations from the 'classical music world' and were brought to the 'pop' end of the musical spectrum later (jazz being apart of this spectrum as well, by the way).

Sampling, manipulating audio, the use of traditionally 'amusical sounds', noise, and so on, are based on things the 20th century avant-garde composers did. John Cage used turntables in his compositions long before any hip-hop producer did. Industrial noise was used as early as 1918 by Italian composers. So if you wanna blame anyone for this supposedly 'talentless noise', blame classical composers who didn't wanna to be stuck in the old paradigm.

What a lot of people seem to be scared of is in the increase in use of the 'studio' as the main instrument. Something innovated in the world of classical music and taken to a higher level in dub reggae (which I would argue to be the most influential and important type of music of the 20th century). And you know, fair enough. But culture isn't static. Classical music traditions themselves changed through the centuries and I'm sure there were purists at that time who were opposed to it as well, much like you are.

And I mean, judgign from your comments, you seem to have an extremely poor understanding of music today. You base your opinion on all music on the top 1% who make the most cash? That's like saying that people these days are filthy rich because Mark Zuckerberg is a self-made billionair.

And lastly... to people like Revolution9 and I guess yourself.. music is secondary to the musician and the effort, which is laughable and a reflection of how ego seems to trump music to a lot of people. The word 'music' itself is disgusting because it implies that sound made with a human's intent is more valuable than, let's say, sounds made by the natural world.

If there's anything wrong with music these days, or ever for that matter, then it's the way ego is valued over personal appreciation.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Sorry, but Rev9 is correct.  Music today is in a race to the bottom to see how little effort record companies have to put in to get a maximum profit.  It's why Classical music is dying.  It's why people like Kesha, Lady Gaga, and all the party hiphop bands are making millions by being more stupid and 'edgy' than the others.  It's why we as individuals need to raise our standards for entertainment and reject this type of depraved and destructive cultural dead end, before we all become caricatures of the 'characters' we watch and lower our bar of intelligence to that of 'Idiocracy'.


This isn't correct. Mainstream music sucks, but there's still a lot of good music to find out there. If you're looking for good music on normal radio, you'll be disappointed hearing the same 3 R&B/hip hop songs played endlessly.

----------


## Hiki

> This isn't correct. Mainstream music sucks, but there's still a lot of good music to find out there. If you're looking for good music on normal radio, you'll be disappointed hearing the same 3 R&B/hip hop songs played endlessly.


This is true, in the last couple of years I've found lots of great new bands. Coldplay and Muse to mention the bit older ones, but then you got Real Estate, Foster the People, Two Door Cinema Club, Miami Horror and probably many more.

And if you like electronic and dance music then you got Pendulum, Skrillex, Deadmau5, Knife Party, Mord Fustang and Madeon.

----------


## TruckinMike

Favorite Musician: "Son House"





However his Favorite Song is "War Pigs" by Govt. Mule

----------


## A. Havnes



----------


## CHOCOLATEsteven



----------


## LawnWake

> And if you like electronic and dance music then you got Pendulum, Skrillex, Deadmau5, Knife Party, Mord Fustang and Madeon.


Those are all generally considered the 'Lady Gaga equivalent' of edm. >.>

----------


## SonofThunder

> This isn't correct. Mainstream music sucks, but there's still a lot of good music to find out there. If you're looking for good music on normal radio, you'll be disappointed hearing the same 3 R&B/hip hop songs played endlessly.


I think this is because of the nationalism of the people in America. People used to put their home first, their state second, and the USA third. Now everything is "USA! USA! USA!"

I think that fundamentally changes the culture, and in a negative way. It affects music just like it affects everything else.

----------


## DGambler

One of the best ways I've discovered to find new music is using Last.fm's "similar artist" feature... I've found numerous bands via this method based on bands that I already love.

----------


## Carson

> Maybe some Motown?



Good one. I think it is right in there.

----------


## Live Free or Die

I believe he once told an interviewer (2007/8) he liked Cat Stevens.  I think it's on video.

----------


## Carson

> I believe he once told an interviewer (2007/8) he liked Cat Stevens.  I think it's on video.


Here's one by a cat named Stevens

----------


## Revolution9

> You say some funny $#@!.  I tend to have very diverse taste in music.  Public Enemy is something I used to let my cooks listen to in the kitchen, Chuck D had a lot to say.


My business partner deals with alot of rap guys from other business dealings...several top players in the field.. and I have done the flash for their site or video work for some for BET Awards. Some of them are frikkin' clownage to the max and pure phony. Others are alright guys. Most of them bug out when I start finger picking my acoustic and ask me why I ain't famous... I was showing one of his pals a few weeks back how I could make rap songs in literally minutes. I rack up the first loop sets in abut five minutes and he likes it but wants it turned back from 120 bpm to about 85 bpm. It immediately fell into a vampire entrainment feel and he was pleased with that. I was like...no frikkin' way..this sucks..literally... and cranked it back to 120 and it pissed him off as much as the 85 bpm did me. I figure the diff is I like my music lively and he likes his feel deadly. At least Public Enemy knew how to deliver a lyric as a lyric with proper syncopation and timing and not some monotonic beatbox somnambulistic drooling.

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

This is something RP and Carole did actually listen to.

Your Cash Ain't Nothing But Trash by The Clovers



Rev9

----------


## specsaregood

> I've also heard one of his favorite songs is Alice's Restaurant by Arlo Gutrie.


yeah and arlo endorsed him.  arlo always puts on an entertaining show.

----------


## libertybrewcity

I don't think he listens to much music. I remember an interview a while back and he didn't really have much of an answer when the interviewer ( i think it was that mad cow radio guy) asked him.

----------


## specsaregood

> 


Hah!  I had the woodstock dvd playing today and my 1yr old son was rocking out to richie havens, it was his favorite.  As soon as Joan Baez came on he curled up and went down for his nap.

----------


## Revolution9

> First of all, everyone was kidding.


I know that wiseass. I use certain topics for my trademarked since 07 rants. And I never write a check my ass can't cash.

Here is a piece with theatrical atmosphere called The Trial that I wrote from a Rock Opera, A House Of Cards, composed and recorded as an example. It is poignant in that though written years ago it is similar to the persecution and rebuttal of the RP movement.

http://www.libertyeditions.com/AHOC_...-The Trial.mp3

I have had serious issues for the past ten years with playing guitar without pain due to dental malpractice where some clown left a drillbit in my jaw. I can now, just in the past two months play again without pain in my neck and head. Yer wrong about metal being derived from blues. I write alot of metal based on progression or baroque counterpoint. This particular piece is not derived from blues for example.

Rev9

----------


## mediahasyou



----------


## specsaregood



----------


## Revolution9

> Hah!  I had the woodstock dvd playing today and my 1yr old son was rocking out to richie havens, it was his favorite.  As soon as Joan Baez came on he curled up and went down for his nap.


Sounds like me. The worst birthday present I ever got was from my older sister who insisted I have the Sweet Baby James James Taylor album when I told her I wanted the Grand Funk Railroad album with them in the caveman costumes on the cover. I honestly tried to like it and I think I ended up hating it for good. I am kinda like Belushi in Animal House when some "guitar player" starts jingle jangling some lame ass folk music. It's El Kabong time!

My youngest would crawl from anywhere in the house at one year to sit and suck his thumb to Motley Crew's Live Wire video as soon as he heard it. He is now an incredible math metal drummer.

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> yeah and arlo endorsed him.  arlo always puts on an entertaining show.


That is an American folk singer I like. Lively, likable and easily remembered songs and not just about girls or money.

Rev9

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Revolution9

> Haha! haven't seen you go off on a rant(pardon--diss and chuckle) in quite some time. Warms the cockles of the heart. 
> 
> Arrogant and rude (steppin all over the peoples toes)--yet so true
> 
> Drooldonkeys!
> 
> occasionally bring the drooldonkeys outta the closet. they suit you well!
> 
> pappy
> ...


Why thank you pappy I know the old regs around here get a kick out of the "rants" whilst some of these newer folks don't quite latch onto the Yosemite Sam-ness of the caricaturization. I get a kick out of writing them. I take a puff and let the fingers roll, doll it up a bit and sometimes I am afraid to see what came of it..heh.. But let's face it. There are certain sacred cows that certainly need a good ol' streetcorner skewering.

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> My wife's still mad cuz whenever i take my banjo off the wall the boy gets all excited and claps and chatters.   When she gets her guitar out he just yawns and watches.    And she's 10x the musician I am.


She just needs to paint a huge Awesome Face on her guitar.

HTH
Rev9

----------


## specsaregood

> She just needs to paint a huge Awesome Face on her guitar.
> HTH
> Rev9


Well, I never said t was a fair competition, the awesome face certainly helps.    Plus it doesn't hurt that he gets to bang on the head when I'm playing.

----------


## Revolution9

> C
> And lastly... to people like Revolution9 and I guess yourself.. music is secondary to the musician and the effort,


What a load of bodewashery and gardyloo. The primary reason I don't like certain so called music is because it is acclaimed due to ego trips and not actual musicianship. You sound like some half baked rock critic or hip hop pundit trying to cover for your industry..

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> Well, I never said t was a fair competition, the awesome face certainly helps.    Plus it doesn't hurt that he gets to bang on the head when I'm playing.


Teach him this




I love this breakdown. I want to learn it on guitar.

Rev9

----------


## doronster195

Having gone through the rollercoaster ride that is this thread I have a few things to say:
1) Although I would like to think Ron Paul is on the cutting edge of music, I'm sure he probably likes the classics.
2) Generalizing that rap music is all untalented simpletons is wrong -- If it was easy anyone would be able to do it and make millions, so why wouldn't you? There's a lot of rap that is not on the radio, but even the rap that's on the radio has a particular uniqueness and skill to it. The compositions of the beats are often as complex as many other "good" genres. But Rap music also requires something more of the artist other than music talent -- it requires a relatable and confident personality. Its not a trait everyone has, and the most successful rappers are ones that are able to express relatable content in a confident manner that generates admiration from their fans. Also, much of the music on the radio today, is popular music. Popular music is not intended to stimulate your neurotransmitters, its intended to make you dance. If you're looking for an intellectual rap you can find it -- Immortal Technique would likely fit in with the Ron Paul crowd, though he does get a bit too conspiracy theorist to me.


Much of what Immortal Technique says is similar to what Ron Paul and this community discusses. I don't agree with everything he says, but he does make you think in the same way Ron Paul does.



Let me clarify, I'm not a 911 truther, and I think that truthers make the campaign look bad. I just wanted to prove a point.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *The word 'music' itself is disgusting because it implies that sound made with a human's intent is more valuable than, let's say, sounds made by the natural world.*


Zuh?  Firstly, we use the word "music" to mean sounds that are purposefully played specifically for the purpose of artistic expression and/or commercial purpose.  When we incorporate "natural" sounds into a composition, it is called _musique concrete_.  It's a legitimate medium, but more practical in recorded music than live music.  Hell, there are opera scores that call for "wind machine" and "anvils".

----------


## Revolution9

> I'm actually a guitarist, keyboardist and a singer and in case you think I'm bull $#@!ting here is me playing a while ago
> 
> I wasn't too good back then, but you cant disrespect someone because they enjoy different music than you.
> 
> By the way, you sir are trash.


Concentrate on the instruments. The rap thing is an ego trip. Fame is but a vapor, a fortune can be lost in an instant but true character continues forever. And..yes I can disrespect a type of music. The loud, all hours of the night, vampire drone beats, cussing for no reason except they needed a syllable to take up a beat or three, dissing on women and promoting street violence with gangsta drivel drove me out of my 30 year neighborhood into the north Georgia mountains so I wouldn't ever have to put up with that $#@! waking me again in the middle of the night. The rap catering head shop would blast rap talking about getting their dick sucked by bitches and they betta bring me my money while ladies with babies in strollers were walking by cringing. The idiots would blast rap when there was concerts in the square 50 feet from their door. $#@!ing rude pricks.

By the way sir. I am not trash. I am just opinionated and the opinion is based on real world reaction and you don't like that. You wouldn't believe the $#@! I had to go through to get a nights sleep some nights. We are talking having to use hockey sticks and baseball bats against ten or twenty to back them from coming into my yard when told to shut the music down one night. Rap sir..is trash. I see what it had done to my old neighborhood. It is a psy op.

Rev9

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> However his Favorite Song is "War Pigs" by Govt. Mule


I imagine RP would prefer the original version of that song.

----------


## jcannon98188

> .. cussing for no reason ... $#@!ing rude pricks.... the $#@! ....
> Rev9


Yeah cussing for no reason. I HATE when people do that >_>

----------


## Evan M

he Obviously listens to Boards of Canada

----------


## abruzz0

> Calm down? That didn't take but a flick of the wrist. Just like most rap music. You think that is an angry rant. I think it is a street corner diss and chuckle.. Rap..what a frikkin' lame ass joke of a psuedo music and petrie dish psy-op loaded with the most gasbagged, overblown ghettobaggin' drooldonkeys with no talent, lack of diction, bad dress sense, piss poor posture and stage moves, a mental landscape that consists of the local 7-11 and their genitalia dolled up with confetti cash dipped in horse$#@! and rolled in bogus bling and a penchant for grabbing attention like a soiled diapered two year old..
> 
> Rev9


Rap is way better than whatever you listen to.

----------


## LawnWake

> What a load of bodewashery and gardyloo. The primary reason I don't like certain so called music is because it is acclaimed due to ego trips and not actual musicianship. You sound like some half baked rock critic or hip hop pundit trying to cover for your industry..
> 
> Rev9


See, that's exactly what I mean.. "actual musicianship". Ego ego ego. 'Musicianship' implies human purprose. Without a 'human' being involved, it's lesser sound and the more a human involves themselves into the sound, by putting more effort into it, more thought, more ego into it, it's considered 'higher' music. Why should effort of the artist matter to the listener if it's mere sound to the listener? A pretty sound is a pretty sound, regardless of how it came to be. Whether it's rain hitting my window or some dude programming a nice beat.




> Zuh?  Firstly, we use the word "music" to mean sounds that are purposefully played specifically for the purpose of artistic expression and/or commercial purpose.  When we incorporate "natural" sounds into a composition, it is called _musique concrete_.  It's a legitimate medium, but more practical in recorded music than live music.  Hell, there are opera scores that call for "wind machine" and "anvils".


I don't think you quite understand what I mean. Musique concrète is subject to the same perversion. It implies that purposely recorded acousmatic and purposely applied sound is of more value than purposeless sound.




> Concentrate on the instruments. The rap thing is an ego trip. Fame is but a vapor, a fortune can be lost in an instant but true character continues forever. And..yes I can disrespect a type of music. The loud, all hours of the night, vampire drone beats, cussing for no reason except they needed a syllable to take up a beat or three, dissing on women and promoting street violence with gangsta drivel drove me out of my 30 year neighborhood into the north Georgia mountains so I wouldn't ever have to put up with that $#@! waking me again in the middle of the night. The rap catering head shop would blast rap talking about getting their dick sucked by bitches and they betta bring me my money while ladies with babies in strollers were walking by cringing. The idiots would blast rap when there was concerts in the square 50 feet from their door. $#@!ing rude pricks.


There are famous rappers, therefore all rappers are famous.

It gets wet when it rains, therefore, when it's wet, it has rained.

To every sentiment, there is a reactionary sentiment elsewhere in a scene. 'Cause I mean, you're kinda regurgitating the same mantra underground rappers use, so you're kinda in agreement with actual rappers here. And I don't see how your average rockist getting on a high horse over nothing, displaying an embarrassing degree of ignorance about a subject they feel strongly about is any more tolerable some douchbag on the street blasting loud music.

I love hip-hop, among other music and I agree MCs killed it and MCs are all about the ego rather than music. Much like some people are more about the effort than the music. Doesn't mean that all music that can be called hip-hop is the same. Or that all metal is made by guys who care more about how "tech that 220 bpm sweep picked apreggio was, man".

----------


## lilymc

> That said I think Ron Paul is about the same age as my father would be. I remember my Dad going for Tennessee Ernie Ford and something called Bluegrass. Then again that could have been because my father grew up in Missouri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I found a list for 1953  and one for 1952 that should be somewhere in the ballpark for his generation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perry Como and the other stuff you mentioned was my guess too.  RP is a few years older than my dad, and my dad LOVES Perry Como.

----------


## blazeKing

Ron Paul doesn't listen to music, music listens to Ron Paul.

----------


## Revolution9

> See, that's exactly what I mean.. "actual musicianship". Ego ego ego. 'Musicianship' implies human purprose.


Musicianship to me is the ability to create music. It takes two parts to make music. An instrument and a player. Yer so far off into dadadism type theory you miss the boat entirely. The musical scales are derived from the ratio-ed quanta of the Universe and codified as such within our senses. To abrogate a human from that equation is to pretend music is something it is not.

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> Rap is way better than whatever you listen to.


Well..that was a real drooldonkey of a statement. I happen to be listening to The Beatles. You lose puppy dawg.

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> There are famous rappers, therefore all rappers are famous.
> 
> It gets wet when it rains, therefore, when it's wet, it has rained.
> 
> To every sentiment, there is a reactionary sentiment elsewhere in a scene. 'Cause I mean, you're kinda regurgitating the same mantra underground rappers use, so you're kinda in agreement with actual rappers here. And I don't see how your average rockist getting on a high horse over nothing, displaying an embarrassing degree of ignorance about a subject they feel strongly about is any more tolerable some douchbag on the street blasting loud music.
> 
> I love hip-hop, among other music and I agree MCs killed it and MCs are all about the ego rather than music. Much like some people are more about the effort than the music. Doesn't mean that all music that can be called hip-hop is the same. Or that all metal is made by guys who care more about how "tech that 220 bpm sweep picked apreggio was, man".


I don't care too much about speed. I care about ornamentational abilities. The better trained a musician is the more access to varied styles of ornamentation they have at their fingertips. I haven't listened to much of anything after 1990. It was a bunch of suicide loser crap. It has started getting interesting again in a few areas of endeavor. I don't like Reggae. I am not from an ocean community or genetic. I do not like rap or hip hop. I am not by nature "urban". Much metal is poseur driven and they fell into the rapper trap of vocalists with one note octave but instead of bad diction and rolling mumbles  we get the frakkin' cookie monster in 100's of "bands". MC's...please..these are clowns who float their whole ego gambit playing other peoples creations and act like their ability to make a playlist of this gives them some kind of urban ghawd status. I laugh and spit in their direction for their level dishonesty. I look forward to the next wave of music which will not be a load of contrived and overhyped BS.

Rev9

----------


## LawnWake

> Musicianship to me is the ability to create music. It takes two parts to make music. An instrument and a player. Yer so far off into dadadism type theory you miss the boat entirely. The musical scales are derived from the ratio-ed quanta of the Universe and codified as such within our senses. To abrogate a human from that equation is to pretend music is something it is not.
> 
> Rev9


I'm not off into anything. I'm saying that music is "sound + ego" and that placing higer value on the ego (through things like "musicianship, songwriting, technique, purpose, etc") disregards the sound (the only thing reaches the listener) and is therefore pointless and you limit yourself.

Like John Cage said;

“If you develop an ear for sounds that are musical it is like developing an ego. You begin to refuse sounds that are not musical and that way cut yourself off from a good deal of experience.” 

This is twice as true if you start developing an ear for certain _genres_.




> I don't care too much about speed. I care about ornamentational abilities. The better trained a musician is the more access to varied styles of ornamentation they have at their fingertips.


And at the end of the day, all they make could still be absolute crap.




> I haven't listened to much of anything after 1990. It was a bunch of suicide loser crap.


And then I can point you to countless of musicians who weren't a bunch of 'loser suicide crap'? I mean, even as far as rock goes, have you ever listened to 'American Don' by Don Caballero, 'Camofleur' by Gastr Del Sol, 'F#A# (infinity)' by Godspeed You! Black Emperor, or anything by Bark Psychosis? Or hell, 'In the Aeroplane Over the Sea' by Neutralk Milk Hotel?




> I don't like Reggae. I am not from an ocean community or genetic.


I'm not from there either, that doesn't make Scientist or King Tubby any less brilliant? o.O I'm not from Brazil either, should my favorite guitarist therefore not be a bossa nova guitarist? Why limit yourself?




> I do not like rap or hip hop. I am not by nature "urban". Much metal is poseur driven and they fell into the rapper trap of vocalists with one note octave but instead of bad diction and rolling mumbles  we get the frakkin' cookie monster in 100's of "bands". MC's...please..these are clowns who float their whole ego gambit playing other peoples creations and act like their ability to make a playlist of this gives them some kind of urban ghawd status. I laugh and spit in their direction for their level dishonesty. I look forward to the next wave of music which will not be a load of contrived and overhyped BS.
> 
> Rev9


Sweet, so all these rappers who are the opposite of that.. are.. somehow... non-existing even though.. I'm listening to them right now?

----------


## garyallen59

Since we're just posting stuff we like to listen to I thought I would let everyone know that my brother's band The Double Cure just officially endorsed Ron Paul. Show them some love. Like 'em on Facebook and check em out.: https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-D...51593498239283

----------


## Hiki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STzPM...eature=related

Murray Rothbard and dubstep, if Ron likes electronic then it's this 8)

----------

